# Android 4.0.3



## staticelec (Jan 1, 1970)

good day

i wonder if anyone can help me out here

i got myself a samsung p1000 7 inch

i have got android 4.0.3 on and installed it using the crm. i downloaded the 4.0.3 rom and it upgraded the firmware fine. but i am having issues with the play store.... the thing keeps crashing and when i go into the settings it crashes on some of the settings.... saying "unfortunately settings has stopped". now i would like to know if there is an official android 4.0.3 download that is legit as these custom roms and builds are either skins or unstable. or is there a patch available? 

thank you!!!!!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

No, there's no official Ice Cream Sandwich ROM. That would be the stock ROM upgraded, and I'm guessing by looking at the specs that this tablet won't get ICS. Custom ROMs are buggy. That's one of the risks.

This site will have the most information on modding Android devices.
http://www.xda-developers.com/


----------



## staticelec (Jan 1, 1970)

thank you

i am thinking about reverting back to 2.3 or maybe to a version above that but below android 4. i have seen android 3.1 so i will look around

but thank you again


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Honeycomb (Android 3.1) was specifically written for just a few tablets. I don't think the source code was even released for developers to make custom mods. If you can return what you have, do it. The Galaxy Nexus 7 will be out soon, and it's only $200 and runs ICS.


----------



## staticelec (Jan 1, 1970)

i have reverted back to gingerbread 2.3.3 so at least i have the phone stable.... and play store now works. unfortunately one will have to wait for the offical ics 4 to be available for the p1000... unless one is willing to download and try all the different roms out there and find one that is the most stable.

thank you very much helix. your a legend bro!!!!!


----------



## retiredmarine (Oct 8, 2006)

go to asus forum on google search they have info on updates...

good luck


----------

